# Cool new spin on the torch lighter...



## awkwardPause (Apr 6, 2010)

So, just picked up the Soto Pocket Torch (USD ~ $20) at my local REI store. Soto is a relatively new company out of Japan and this product has definitely grabbed my (among others...) attention.

I have owned a few different butane torch lighters and have generally had bad luck with them (reliability, etc). That being said, I have been on the look out for new products that might meet my needs better...i.e. be great for camping/backpacking and also light up some of my favorite stogies without missing a beat. 

Here's the concept behind this gem that I recently stumbled upon...

Drop a standard $.50 disposable lighter (no Bic's though, the rectangular ones like Scriptos, etc) into this casing, and it turns it into the equivalent of a butane torch (don't ask me the specifics though). Anyhow, this thing is constructed and designed very well. I am a picky consumer so trust me on this 
Now, I know that a lot of cigar smokers may frown upon lighting up their favorite sticks with anything other than a butane fuel source, but I can say that this thing burns very hot and efficiently and have not noticed any damage or change in flavors of the cigars I have fired up with it. 

Anyhow, check out Soto Pocket Torch online and let me know what you think. You can also search for Backpacker Magazine's Editor's Choice for 2010, since it made the list. 

Brian


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

From REI website:



> Perfect for lighting stoves and starting campfires; can also be used around the house to cut rope, solder small objects and* light your mood candles*


:biglaugh:


----------



## Fibo (Sep 15, 2006)

It Turns a standard Bic lighter into a torch.

"The Pocket Torch uses disposable lighter fuel.Light the Pocket Torch with a disposable lighter and produce a flame that reaches temperatures up to 1300°C (approx. 2,300 °F). 
The Pocket Torch becomes a powerful, wind-resistant burner. 
A disposable lighter increases it lifespan by 60% when used with the Pocket Torch."

Here's the company website:

POCKET TORCH


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

Wow! That's a cool idea. But it's super wasteful, isn't it? I mean, you could have a refillable torch and just have 1 can of fuel instead of tons of small plastic and metal "cartridge" to throw away... and lighters cost a lot more that fuel.... 

I like the idea, but the economics fall short for me... and it cost as much as my xikar torch on CBID.


----------



## awkwardPause (Apr 6, 2010)

Magnate said:


> Wow! That's a cool idea. But it's super wasteful, isn't it? I mean, you could have a refillable torch and just have 1 can of fuel instead of tons of small plastic and metal "cartridge" to throw away... and lighters cost a lot more that fuel....
> 
> I like the idea, but the economics fall short for me... and it cost as much as my xikar torch on CBID.


Yeah, that is the one downfall in my opinion. It's not the greenest idea, but at the same time I have gone through 3 or 4 of those large butane canisters too, which aren't recyclable due to "flammable contents under pressure".

We'll see how long a lighter actually lasts in this since I have been using just the one for a while now.

And price-wise, definitely about the same as some Xikar torch on CBID, I just haven't had good luck with those even though they have a killer warranty. I do like mine when it is working though!


----------

